# Nikon Lens Prices



## kenej2005 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm a long time lurker and am have been using a 1000D for four years. I'll be upgrading to a mid-level full frame this year. I have no huge investment in lenses and could go either way while I'm watching what pans out with regard to test outcomes re D800 v 5D MarkIII.

One often cited comment appears to be that Canon has superior and cheaper lenses. 

I was just checking this assertion on camerapricebuster.com with regard to 70-200mm high quality zooms. I'm afraid I'm confused by the alphabeti-spaghetti of the Nikon lens nomenclature...

I've looked but can't find an answer to what the difference is between: 

Nikon AF-S 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II @ £ 1,599-00 http://www.camerapricebuster.com/Nikon_AF-S_70-200mm_f2.8G_ED_VR_II_pc.html

and

Nikon AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G [email protected] £ 1,657-72 http://www.camerapricebuster.com/Nikon_AF-S_VR_70-200mm_f2.8G_IF-ED_pc.html

Does anybody know please? Even Google doesn't seem to know this one...

Overall, from a cursory look through my uneducated eyes it appears that Canon lenses are not reliably and significantly cheaper than Nikon lenses. Maybe in other markets? But not from what I can see in the UK.

If anybody can clarify the difference between these two Nikon 70-200mm Nikon zooms I'd appreciate it.

Now that I've finished typing I realise that this would probably have been better posted to Nikon Rumours :- ).

Help appreciated folks.

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2012)

from experience
the Nikon 50mm f1.4G is far superior to the aged canon 50 f1.4
once you go full frame you will want a good 50mm its a great walk around focal length

also the Nikon 85mm f1.4G is a stellar portrait lens perhaps the canon f1.2 is better from an IQ perspective but the slow focus speed on the canon and fly by wire MF annoy me too much to part with that much cash

I never had the 14-24 nikkor but by all accounts its highly regarded

basically the nikon lenses with G designation are the newest versions typically with comparable L series build quality D series are older but can be found cheaper 
most new G lenses are weather sealed
all high end Nikkor lenses had 9 circular blade appertures and produce excellent blur and bokeh

if you got a D800 the first lens you should get with it is the 50mm f1.4G then work from there
for what that lens costs it is without a doubt the best in its class and its the same size as the canon 50mm f1.4 so nice and compact not massive like the 1.2 or the sigma. Having a nice compact 50mm is one of the best parts of the 50 in that its light and easy to carry.


----------



## jwong (Mar 12, 2012)

kenej2005 said:


> I was just checking this assertion on camerapricebuster.com with regard to 70-200mm high quality zooms. I'm afraid I'm confused by the alphabeti-spaghetti of the Nikon lens nomenclature...
> 
> I've looked but can't find an answer to what the difference is between:
> 
> ...



The IF-ED is the older version. The VRII is its replacement.


----------



## erfon (Mar 12, 2012)

jwong said:


> kenej2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just checking this assertion on camerapricebuster.com with regard to 70-200mm high quality zooms. I'm afraid I'm confused by the alphabeti-spaghetti of the Nikon lens nomenclature...
> ...



yeah that's correct. it's a fantastic lens too btw, one of the best nikon lenses i've used, especially in regards to its bokeh. i'm not generally a fan of nikon lens bokeh, but the 70-200mm is wonderful. i took this image with it:


----------



## samueljay (Mar 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> basically the nikon lenses with G designation are the newest versions typically with comparable L series build
> most new G lenses are weather sealed
> all high end Nikkor lenses had 9 circular blade appertures and produce excellent blur and bokeh


Sorry to contradict wickid wombat, while you're right that G designates the newer versions, they're not the equivelant to Canon L's, they're the one's with a golden 'N' on the lens and a golden ring (instead of red) at the end 

G's are just the newer lenses with inbuilt AF, where as D lenses would only AF with more expensive bodies 

See below


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

samueljay said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > basically the nikon lenses with G designation are the newest versions typically with comparable L series build
> ...



sorry you are indeed correct


----------



## samueljay (Mar 12, 2012)

No need to be sorry!


----------



## albert_ang (Mar 12, 2012)

Nikon AF-S 70-200mm f/2.8G VR = Canon 70-200 2.8L IS
Nikon AF-S 70-200mm f/2.8G VR II = Canon 70-200 2.8L IS II

I have Nikon 70-200 VR 1. The newer version gives sharper result on the edge and lower vignetting esp for full frame. As i'm using only DX, I cannot justify the upgrade. For FX, I strongly recommend to get VR II instead for prev reasons.

To comment wickidwombat: I used to have Nikon 14-24mm before. It's the sharpest wide-angle lenses I've ever seen. The weakness is it cannot take normal filter. For indoor wedding shoot, it's great. But for landscape photographers, it's really a big drawback.

"G" means no aperture ring. (http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3399/~/what-is-a-nikon-af-g-lens%3F) So, not all G are weather sealed (eg cheap Nikon 35mm 1.8G). Only Gold-ring lenses are weather-sealed.

Canon lenses are usually cheaper than Nikon. One of the reason is the build quality. Nikon 17-55mm is gold-ring (pro body) while Canon 17-55 is infamous for its IS problem and prone to dusts. 
For similar build quality products, Canon and Nikon prices are quite similar (eg. Nikon 70-200 VR 2 and Canon 70-200 IS II)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2012)

The older lens was designed when Nikon did not have a FF Body, and when the FF body came out, there were a lot of people who were unhappy with its high price and performance on FF. On a Nikon Crop body it is supurb, so no need to think about upgrading unless you are moving to a FF body.

Canon's has been increasing both lens and body prices to the point where some high end Nikon lenses may cost less. However, if buying new lenses, I'd pass on the "D" lenses with a mechanical screw drive. They are always going to focus slower than the "G" lenses. If you are buying used lenses, as long as the price is right and you have a body that can drive them, they will fill in gaps in focal lengths that are not used everyday. Nikon has not necessarily replaced all those old D lenses with G lenses yet either, so you may not have a choice. Many third party lenses are screw drive, but third party lens makers are producing electrical focus lenses as new ones come out.


----------



## kenej2005 (Mar 23, 2012)

Folks,

Thanks to all those who replied. I genuinely appreciate your input.

I managed to order a D800 a few days ago while Amazon UK dropped its price to £ 2,100. 

As I'm not heavily invested in either system I couldn't really justify paying an extra 30% for the 5D Mark III. 

The £ 900 saving is hard to argue with!

Thanks again.

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## dshipley (Mar 23, 2012)

As I user of both Nikon and Canon systems I'll add a bit to this thread. Nikon lens abbreviations...

DX = Lens is designed for use on DX sensors (similar to Canon EF-S lenses)
G = G-Type Lens. These lenses have no aperture control ring
D = D-Type Lens. These lenses have an aperture control ring and provide the camera with distance information
AF-I = Lens uses a built-in D/C coreless focus drive motor for autofocus operation
AI-P = Manual focus lens that included a CPU in the lens which is used to transfer metering data from the lens to the camera
AI-S = Automatic Indexing (modified). Became standard on Nikon lenses in 1982. Manual focus lens that utilized a new diaphragm action which allowed the aperture to be controlled from the camera
AI = Automatic Maximum Aperture Indexing Lens. Became standard on Nikon lenses in 1977. Manual focus lens that utilize a mechanical system for coupling the lens to the camera's exposure system 
AF-S = Lens utilizes a Silent Wave Motor (SWM) for autofocus (similar to USM on Canon lenses)
VR = Vibration Reduction (similar to Canon's IS)
VRII = Vibration Reduction 2nd Generation (similar to Canon's ISII)
N = Nano Crystal Coat is used to minimize ghost and flare
SIC = Super Integrated Coating + Nano Crystal Coating used to minimize ghost, flare, and reflection
ED = Extra-low Dispersion glass is used to help overcome chromatic aberration
IF = Internal Focusing
RF = Rear Focusing
AS = Aspherical
Micro = Macro Lens
PC/PC-E = Perspective Control Lens (ie Tilt-Shift / TSE Lens)
DC = Defocus Control. Allows the photographer to control the degree of spherical aberration in the foreground or background by rotating the lens' DC ring (basically allows the control over the appearance of bokeh)

So, lets look at a few examples...

1. AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G IF-ED would be a 200-400 f/4 zoom lens with...
AF-S = Silent Wave Motor Autofocus
VR = Vibration Reduction
G = No aperture control ring
IF = Internal Focusing
ED = Utilizes ED Glass


2. AF-S Zoom-NIKKOR 28-70mm f/2.8D IF-ED would be a 28-70 f/2.8 zoom lens with...
AF-S = Silent Wave Motor Autofocus
D = Distance information is sent to camera and has an aperture control ring
IF = Internal Focusing
ED = Utilizes ED Glass
*Notice this is a D lens with AF-S... lots of people will post that D lenses only use in-body (screw type) AF motors... while most D lenses do there are some D lenses with AF-S.


3. AF-S DX Micro Nikkor 85mm f/3.5G ED VR would be a 85 f/3.5 prime lens with...
AF-S = Silent Wave Motor Autofocus
DX = Designed for DX (ASP-C) sensors
Micro = Macro
ED = Utilizes ED Glass
VR = Vibration Reduction


Hope that helps.


----------



## kenej2005 (Mar 23, 2012)

D Shipley - thanks so much for that post! I appreciate the time you've taken. 

Having been familiar with Canon lenses it's almost like learning a new language moving to Nikon. That's the Rosetta Stone I needed! 

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 25, 2012)

Nikon doesn't play marketing tricks with an equivalent to the L designation on canon. Even the decorating gold ring stands for little as some if this pro lenses lack it while some consumer glass sports it. The way you know, us by the price . Canonites will talk about L variants when there is no alternative non L as it is often the case. Nikonians do not have this habit so you'll never see them talk about their 400mm f/2.8 Gold or whatever. Nikon's site has a sheet on the others acronyms.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

kenej2005 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thanks to all those who replied. I genuinely appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget to order the Nikon Software, its free with Canon but extra with Nikon.

The Nikon 70-200mm VR II is sharp, but its focus breathing is extreme, so that is a detractor if you expect 70mm up close.

Many of the common Nikon lenses are priced much higher, and some equivalents to Canon are not available. However, Nikon is rapidly cranking out some good but expensive primes. No f/1.2 lenses though, not that I could afford them anyway.

I have 16 canon lenses including TC's currently, so I'm not likely to sell them all. It would cost less to switch to a 1D MK IV or 1D X compared to replacing them with 6or 8 Nikkor lenses(including TC's).

my 5D MK II is sold, so I'kk want a replacement I like by may. My 5D MK III arrives Tuesday.


----------

